# Getting Depressed w/Grouchy Pigeon



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

Alright, this is my first time dealing with my pigeon's molting process (I did as much research on this site forehand, but still would like to ask). I understand that this is a time of stress for her and all, but I am getting down/annoyed with her recent behavior. 

While she coos and fawns affection over my boyfriend and his smelly feet, she has taken to "HOOH!"ing at me angrily whenever I come near her, and when I pick her up or pet her, she starts angrily attacking my hand. Suddenly I have become a horrible person, apparently!  The thing that disturbs me most is that I don't understand why she's doing this JUST to me. Is it true that female pigeons do somehow know a person is male or female and favor the opposite sex? Or did I somehow do something wrong? Is this normal for her to be so grouchy during the molt and will she stop and go back to being her usual nice self after the molt is finished?  Grrr... I am tired of feeling picked on here! Why would she be like this? And how should I deal with this? (Ie: ignore her and let her attack me until she realizes it's doing no good, or totally avoid her for now?)

PS: I'm guessing she is approx 2-3 yrs old and she is our only pigeon


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Patience please she will go back to herself soon. Molting isn't just stressful for her but feathers coming out and new coming in is like being poked all over with needles as they are coming thru the skin. Sometimes I nice luke warm bath will help her out. She doesn't hate you just in discomfort is all. 

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Could be she's chosen your boyfriend as her husband. 
Eggs could follow soon.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

tsaurus said:


> Alright, this is my first time dealing with my pigeon's molting process (I did as much research on this site forehand, but still would like to ask). I understand that this is a time of stress for her and all, but I am getting down/annoyed with her recent behavior.
> 
> While she coos and fawns affection over my boyfriend and his smelly feet, she has taken to "HOOH!"ing at me angrily whenever I come near her, and when I pick her up or pet her, she starts angrily attacking my hand. Suddenly I have become a horrible person, apparently!  The thing that disturbs me most is that I don't understand why she's doing this JUST to me. Is it true that female pigeons do somehow know a person is male or female and favor the opposite sex? Or did I somehow do something wrong? Is this normal for her to be so grouchy during the molt and will she stop and go back to being her usual nice self after the molt is finished?  Grrr... I am tired of feeling picked on here! Why would she be like this? And how should I deal with this? (Ie: ignore her and let her attack me until she realizes it's doing no good, or totally avoid her for now?)
> 
> PS: I'm guessing she is approx 2-3 yrs old and she is our only pigeon


Please don't feel upset, and allow the bird her preferences. It is just the way she sees your boyfriend and she has bonded to him. She sees you as an outsider as she would when living among pigeons. She is just doing what comes natural, you got to love her.  

I have one that bites the cr_ _ out of me when I bring her her food and water-she will take a bite and then eat, bite and eat...., she cannot fly anymore with her hubby because of her handicapped wing. I just love her anyway, I think she blames me for her misfortune.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

My Munchkin can be grouchy like this too. He bites hard when he's in an especially cranky mood, and lightly on most other days. He actually grunts and stomps around, fusses and clucks at me like he's telling me off sometimes. (that always makes me laugh too, which some days makes him even madder...)

At first I took it personally because my only other experience with birds was with my 2 doves who act like they're on lithium and are *never ever* cranky (least not toward me.) But then I accepted that it is just his moody little way. Now we get on much better. He's still moody, but I don't let it faze me.

I don't think that her crankiness means your pigeon loves you any less. After all - even humans tend to be more moody with the people they love and are close to. (especially teenagers, and in pigeon years isn't that about where she is?) Just my 2 cents...


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

*cranky*

Hi,

In my limited experience, I would echo what the other people have said. I am Sophie's "main person," but from time to time, she seems to want to tear me apart for no reason. I suspect pigeons, much like people and other animals, just have good days and bad days, and a run of several good days or bad days in a row is nothing too unusual. When Sophie was molting, she was crankier than usual, but it was a weird dichotomy--she didn't want to be anywhere except on my shoulder, but she would attack my head, my ears, my neck and most especially my hand like it was her worst enemy. So, basically, I had a pecking machine on my shoulder. If i set her somewhere else, she would immediately fly back to my shoulder, and give me a few extra pecks for her trouble. 

I think perhaps pigeons should come with daily alerts like the weather: "ATTNETION: IT'S CRABBY OUT TODAY"


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*



Could be she's chosen your boyfriend as her husband. 
Eggs could follow soon.

Click to expand...

*LOL!

I was thinking the same thing.

You might have to get her a pigeon mate to get your boyfriend back. 

Wait and see what happens and hopefully she snaps out of it. I get attacked all the time. All I do is thank the Lord they don't have teeth.


----------



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

LoL thanks guys  I'm glad to see this is expected and normal... It is just funny that she would choose my boyfriend as her 'mate' because she is my pigeon and I was the one to tame her more (she came from a racing pidge loft) and the one to be sweet and gentle to her while my boyfriend on the other hand was more...er...demanding (likes to turn her upsidedown and see what happens, or experiments with what she'd do if you repeatedly gently poke her side when she's trying to sleep, etc). Its funny that she looooves his smelly feet and will make out with them for hours while she totally snubs my more hygenic toes  Perhaps I need to bathe less? hahaha... Chicks always do tend to go for the 'bad boys' huh?


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I can almost hear "Leader of the Pack" in the background. You'll have to get the two of them matching black leather jackets (OK, boni better be making a "tough pidgie" model  ) With all that guy attention she's getting, no wonder she's getting swept off her feet (figuratively and literally  )


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just adding MY two cents to the pot...so to speak!

I do not have a boyfriend (at the moment), therefore, Squeaks has me all to himself. Since I raised him and he, essentially, has no choice, he considers me his mate.

NOW, that is all well and good WHILE he is in mate mode! He follows me around, moans for my attention, beats Twiggy to the bathroom for some - ah - personal time and enjoys his scritches and lovin' from me.  

HOWEVER, he becomes Squeaksnstein when he reverts back to daddy mode. His basket with egg and nest material is his castle and woe to anyone - 2 or 4 legged - who venture too close! When it's time to put him "home" (i.e. confined), he attacks with everything he's got! Once I put him in, he will CHARGE me, growling up a storm! He leaves me no doubt that he is DISPLEASED!

WHAT HAPPENED to my little (well, OK, BIG), "love dove"???

Maybe some pijies DO have a "split" personality!   

Oh, Tsaurus, I sooooo DO understand!

Shi
(now forsaken. He's in daddy mode!)


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh My almost fell off my chair laughing! LOL LOL, Squeaksnstein LOL Shi that is the funnies thing I have heard in a while! True Mr Hooters has his moods, I figured it was a gap in our language understanding. He was trying hard to get me to do "something" That I did not understand, so he would reinforce his disapproval with pecks and Hooting- a lot of pecks- then he would try to make up. (Kinda pigeon domestic violence type behavior!) Betti now she is a sweetie so far......squeaksnstein oh my lol lol


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

flitsnowzoom said:


> I can almost hear "Leader of the Pack" in the background. You'll have to get the two of them matching black leather jackets (OK, boni better be making a "tough pidgie" model  ) With all that guy attention she's getting, no wonder she's getting swept off her feet (figuratively and literally  )


I happened to get some skull and cross bone pirate type material today! Not posted on site yet, but certainly will make tough looking "cute" PGWear!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sounds like you might also have a "budding" 'nstein too, Boni!  

NOW, what I want to know is, do HENS do the same to their human *male* mates??

Bill has given us a clue...any other guys out there???

Maybe this tends to be a more male bird/human female kind of thing???

Shi
(waitin' for MR. SQUEAKS) 

P.S. 'Course, "molting" and "mating" ARE two different things...maybe Tsaurus should order your new PGWear design, Boni!


----------

